# small game age?



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

hi, i have a question. is there a age limit for hunting alone for small game? thanks in advance


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

You must be 16 years old.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

15 and under must be accompanied by an adult.
http://www.dnr.ohio.gov/wildlife/License/lic0405.htm


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

greet that meens i need to wait another year to even hunt small game. my parents dont hunt.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

big fish what area are you from?


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

north east


----------

